# Spiele aus dem Ausland: Legal und Problemlos?



## Seven (19. September 2009)

Hallo Forum,

ich hab vor mir das ein oder andere Spiel in Östereich zu bestellen. Dieses ganze Getue mit der Zensur der USK gefällt mir nähmlich nicht.

Nun würde mich interessieren ob hier schon mal jemand damit erfahrungen gemacht hat?! Gibt es bei sowas z.B Probleme mit dem Zoll? 

Danke schon mal!

Seven


----------



## hundElungE (20. September 2009)

Hallo,

es gibt in Europa einen freien Warenverkehr.

Selbst wenn Spiele hier indiziert sind,ist der Kauf natürlich nicht illegal.
Wie es der Zoll hält,weis ich nicht.Ich bestelle die meisten Spiele uncut in England-der Zoll hat noch nie Nachzölle darauf erhoben.
Mit G2Play gabs auch noch keine Probleme. 

Also,fleissig im Ausland bestellen-hier sind die Spiele einfach zu teuer......

Grüße LungE


----------



## Seven (20. September 2009)

Das höhr sich doch gut an!  Danke!


Nach ne Frage: Sind die spiele in Östereich komplett Uncut oder doch leicht zensiert (wenn man es jetzt mal mit der US version vergleichen würde)? Ein Bisschen finde ich ja nicht schlimm. Stören tut es mich nur dann wenn z.B. ganze Missionen oder Teile des Spiels einfach getrichen werden.


----------



## grubsnek (21. September 2009)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Spieleentwickler für Österreich teilweise keine eigenen Spielversionen machen, sondern dort manchmal auch teilweise geschnittene Versionen verkauft werden. 

Das würde zumindest vom wirtschaftlichen Standpunkt aus Sinn machen.


Zum Thema Auslandsbestellung:

Ich hab gestern auch zum ersten mal im Ausland (amazon.co.uk) bestellt. Die Spiele sind dort einfach sehr sehr günstig (Flashpoint 2 18Pfund/27€ mit Versand und Steuer). Natürlich muss man immer ein Auge auf den Wechselkurs haben.

Zum Thema Zoll habe ich gelesen, dass ein Zoll erst ab einen Warenwert von etwa 150€ erhoben wird. Die 19% Mehrwertsteuer wird jedoch immer erhoben. Soweit ich das bei meiner Bestellung in England verstanden habe, wird die englische Steuer (VAT) aus dem Produkt rausgerechnet. Dann kommen die Versandkosten drauf und zum Schluss die 19% deutsche Mehrwertsteuer. 

Bei Resident Evil 5 kam ich so auf einen Preis von 24,55 Pfund, was etwa 27,10€ ist. Immerhin noch eine Ersparnis von mindestens 6€ zu Amazon.de (33,99€ ohne Versand)

Sollte es keine Probleme mit der Bestellung geben, so werde ich vermutlich viel mehr im Ausland bestellen, da es einfach günstiger ist und der einzige Nachteil ist, dass man die Sprache vermutlich nicht auf deutsch umstellen kann.


----------



## xR4Y (21. September 2009)

So weit ich weiß gibt es in Österreich keine Gesetze welche Spiele in ihrem Umfang beschneiden. Allerdings extra Ösi Versionen wird es wohl nicht geben... Höchstens Deutsch uncut, was es ja auch von einigen Spielen gibt. Allerdings bekommst du meistens nur uncut Spiele in Englisch...

Außerdem kann ich auch nur sagen, dass ich noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen mit Zoll oder sonstigem gemacht habe. Außer das es eben meist ein bisschen länger dauert... Aber da es billiger und english ist  (mir geht es bei Actionspielen nicht um uncut sondern um die Atmosphäre die in english eigentlich fast immer besser ist) bin ich breit zu warten. Aber Vorbestellungen bekommt man eigentlich auch immer am Erscheinungstag.
Habe Moderwarfare 2 für 40€ (samt versand und allem) in England bestellt hoffe das es direkt da ist


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (21. September 2009)

Habe vorkurzen mir Wolfenstein bestellt, aus Österreich.Gab keine Probleme.
Spiele heute die Uncut Version.


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2009)

@ Seven
In Österreich ist ausnahmslos jedes Game zu 100 % uncut. Beschnitten wird bei uns garnichts, aber dafür kassieren die Games bei uns oft hohe USK-Einstufungen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Seven (26. September 2009)

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten! 



boss3D schrieb:


> @ Seven
> In Österreich ist ausnahmslos jedes Game zu 100 % uncut. Beschnitten wird bei uns garnichts, aber dafür kassieren die Games bei uns oft hohe USK-Einstufungen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Gut dann werde ich mal fleißg bestellen...


----------



## oldmanDF (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mir letztens bei play.com Resident Evil 5 für 23,49 € gekauft.

Von Vorteil ist, dass die Preise in € angezeigt werden und keinerlei Versandkosten anfallen.

MfG


----------



## grubsnek (6. Oktober 2009)

oldmanDF schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letztens bei play.com Resident Evil 5 für 23,49 € gekauft.
> 
> Von Vorteil ist, dass die Preise in € angezeigt werden und keinerlei Versandkosten anfallen.
> 
> MfG



Sind da die 19% deutsche Mehrwertsteuer auch schon eingerechnet ? 

Bei Amzaon.co.uk werden die 19% nämlich auf den Preis exkl. englische VAT zzgl. Versandkosten erhoben.


----------



## kmf (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich bestelle fast ausschließlich nur noch hier: PC Games - GAME.co.uk

Sind einiges günstiger als Amazon. Und die VAT ist bereits drin. Mit dem Zoll gibt es keinen Ärger.

Die Games sind in der Regel international, sprich auch in deutsch.


----------



## oldmanDF (6. Oktober 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Sind da die 19% deutsche Mehrwertsteuer auch schon eingerechnet ?
> 
> Bei Amzaon.co.uk werden die 19% nämlich auf den Preis exkl. englische VAT zzgl. Versandkosten erhoben.



What you see is what you get, d.h. die Preise auf play.com sind Endpreise inkl. Versand und Steuern.

MfG


----------



## Player007 (19. Oktober 2009)

Wie ist das eig. mit Steam, sperrt es Spiele aus anderen Länder aus?
Weil MW2 und L4D2 benötigen ja Steam und die will ich ja bei Amazon UK kaufen, nur wenn die nicht funzen, lohnt es sich ja nicht mehr 

Gruß


----------



## dot (19. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich nicht. Der Key sollte ganz normal funktionieren.


----------



## grubsnek (19. Oktober 2009)

Laut g2play funktionieren die Steam Codes weltweit und unabhängig vom Standort des Käufers.


----------



## eVoX (19. Oktober 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eig. mit Steam, sperrt es Spiele aus anderen Länder aus?
> Weil MW2 und L4D2 benötigen ja Steam und die will ich ja bei Amazon UK kaufen, nur wenn die nicht funzen, lohnt es sich ja nicht mehr
> 
> Gruß



MW 2 ist ja sowieso uncut, da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Player007 (19. Oktober 2009)

Also kann man sagen, das die Spiele problemlos in Deutschland funzen?
Obwohl z.B. L4D2 in Deutschland geschnitten ist und Steam benötigt?

Gruß


----------



## eVoX (19. Oktober 2009)

Also bei MW 2 wird es wohl nicht der Fall sein, wie es mit L4D2 ausschaut, kann ich nicht sagen.
Wie war es den bei L4D oder hast du es cut gekauft?


----------



## Player007 (19. Oktober 2009)

Werde es bei MW 2 testen.
L4D habe ich cut gekauft 

Gruß


----------

